
NetBox – DigitalOcean's IPAM and DCIM tool – open sourced - yankcrime
https://github.com/digitalocean/netbox
======
mnkmnk
I have never understood how open sourcing a core component of your business
makes sense.

~~~
irickt
It may be a case of "Commoditizing Your Complements".

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1250958](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1250958)

~~~
mnkmnk
Interesting article! Thanks for sharing. I fail to see what is their
"complement" that benefits by commoditizing netbox. In fact it could be used
to create a competitor. Are digitalocean not selling just VPS anymore? I am
curious what DO has up their sleeve, because they were really ahead of their
time with 5$ VPSs.

------
vicentedeluca
awesome ! thanks digital ocean team

